# hey just got me a altima SER..help.



## NismoSER05 (Feb 16, 2008)

*hey wats up people. I just bought me a Nissan Altima SER. i need help to know wats good for my whip..wat i should put in it..to make it better...*


----------



## nissan98pf (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, its always good to start with the basics. I would start with a nice cold air intake and exhaust. Suspension is always good, it will handle much better. After that most things get pretty expensive, if you have deep pockets you can start to do internals in the motor. That I do not know too much about. Good luck with it.


----------



## A. Max (Feb 17, 2008)

I just bought one too! I am planning to lower mine cause there is too much room in the front well. Cold air intake and exhauust is good. Rims would be nice but i will do that later. Do one thing at a time or like he said, if you have deep pockets sky is the limit and you could do some really cool stuff to this car.


----------



## NismoSER05 (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks man..yeah i was thinkin of lowerin it


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Dec 15, 2007)

Do your research on the suspension, do you want coilovers or just springs?


----------

